
Why I’m Switching (Back) to Firefox - shawndumas
http://www.campaul.net/blog/2013/03/10/why-im-switching-back-to-firefox/#
======
shawndumas
Re-post from 129 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5355560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5355560)

Lots of discussion there...

